# Life insurance



## JustinTPA (Jun 25, 2017)

I am trying to find life insurance that will work in Europe and the United States. Also, I would like the life insurance to be payable to my son upon my death.
Any help with this would be greatly appreciated since I am totally oblivious to life insurance.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

In times of zero % interest a life insurance will be not a first choice, you better look for an investment in long terms like government bonds for your son.
additionally to get some money if anything happened a term life ins. will be better and cheaper.


----------

